# CES Update



## Ron Stimpson (Jun 26, 2006)

Rain, sleet, the dead of night didn't keep us from the 40th Anniversary CES in Las Vegas. In progress till Thursday 11 January, this show included SVS headliners on two key products due out later in 2007, one long-awaited and expected, one long overdue, but totally unexpected.

First up was the new Ultra-13 woofer along with sketches of the two subs it's destined for in the near term. This new driver will eclipse the performance of its predecessor, the already legendary 12" Ultra woofer... in a major way. This totally new design, built in Ohio, will feature materials and design rarely seen even at the highest price tiers, but now is reasonably affordable in the new PC-Ultra and the totally revamped PB13-Ultra targeted for Spring 2007 sales. Both these subs will offer customers roughly twice the power reserves of the previous Ultra products. Prices are still pending, but while some increases are expected, they'll still be reasonable still. Totally new 750 watt Bash amps (some show materials incorrectly designated these as 950 watt amps) will drive each of these new single driver flagship SVS subs. Details regarding dual driver PB13-Ultra/2 subs will be announced later in the year, get ready for some truly special amps on those.

More surprising, and arguably as significant to music and theater bass enthusiasts, is the previously secret technology partnership with Audyssey Laboratories Inc., the first results of which will be the revolutionary AS-EQ1, a cutting-edge "FIR" based room-response correction device optimized for today's ultra deep and powerful subwoofers of any brand (though clearly we favor SVS there). The proprietary Audyssey algorithms and DSP power, combined with SVS's unsurpassed expertise in bass reproduction, will soon result in a rationally priced advanced processor that even the most sophisticated PEQ derived bass correction can't match. Easy to use, professional results, and with features and power that'll make it the "must have" device for any sound enthusiast.

Of course today's mainstays of the SVS line were well represented. The SBS-01 system (lauded in the December issue of Sound and Vision Magazine) powered one room, and a full 7.1 SCS-01 based surround sound configuration showed how adaptable and capable this package remains a year after its introduction. Want astounding clarity and more power than even our supremely capable SBS-01 bookshelf speakers can provide? Allow us to package your SVS sub with 6 of our MTM speakers (originally done as affordable center channels) and you'll have an easy time telling friends you spent twice as much (according to the thousands flowing through our exhibit, they'll believe you).

PCi subs, PC-Plus and all manner of Powered Box subs such as the NSD lines, the new SB12-Plus micro sub, and of course the stunning PB12-Ultra and Plus/2 subs wowed thousands more new SVS fans.

The long awaited MTS-01 speakers didn't make their first appearance, yet, but news inside the company has the project moving along smartly now that most of the new Ultra products are through design. Expect more news of this next big speaker family from SVS, but hopefully you will see that SVS has indeed been busy on a new generation of sound for you in this exciting Yew Year. The tweeters alone will stun knowing enthusiasts.

Best regards from your CES team, and drop us a line should you have more questions after poring through the "cut sheets" attached here. Have your printer and Adobe viewer ready, you can pretend you were in Vegas with SVS!

Ron Stimpson
SVS Co-Founder


----------



## brucemck2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Any update on availability for the Audyssey device?


----------



## wirepuller (Jan 19, 2007)

brucemck2 said:


> Any update on availability for the Audyssey device?


Yeah..what he said


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

> Details regarding dual driver PB13-Ultra/2 subs will be announced later in the year


 OK, I almost wet myself when I read this. This just complicated my dream system of having two PB13-Ultra. :jiggy:



> The long awaited MTS-01 speakers didn't make their first appearance, yet, but news inside the company has the project moving along smartly now that most of the new Ultra products are through design. Expect more news of this next big speaker family from SVS...


:daydream: :yes:

Bob


----------



## jr1414 (Nov 28, 2007)

Wow, I missed that quote entirely... Read right over it twice... Hmmmmn, maybe that's the next step up from my PB-12 Plus/2??? Any details coming soon on that Ron?


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

Well, Ron said later this year and since tomorrow is December 1, my calculations using all my math skills and solar deducers (aka calendar), shows that he has about 31 days after which becomes next year.

:bigsmile:

Bob


----------



## mojomike (Feb 12, 2007)

Bob_99 said:


> OK, I almost wet myself when I read this. This just complicated my dream system of having two PB13-Ultra. :jiggy:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


IMHO, I think you should stick with your dream. Two singles have the added advantage of more placement options, possibly better in-room frequency response depending on placement, more power, and most likely a lower natural tune.


----------



## Bob_99 (May 8, 2006)

mojomike said:


> IMHO, I think you should stick with your dream. Two singles have the added advantage of more placement options, possibly better in-room frequency response depending on placement, more power, and most likely a lower natural tune.


 I agree with that, but with not having a dedicated HT space my concern is that I may not be able to place the two subs correctly to get the most benefit from them. We live in a small house and while my wife has been patient regarding most of my HT, we have limited options to placing a second sub, let alone placing it in the ideal location. But thanks for the input.

I should add that my thoughts of having two subs at this point would be putting one in each front corner. I don't know if that's the wises decision but I thought the dual driver single sub would be a better choice for my situation if it is available. If that doesn't make sense, it wouldn't be the first time.

Bob


----------



## brucemck2 (Apr 10, 2007)

brucemck2 said:


> Any update on availability for the Audyssey device?


bump


----------



## Ed Mullen (Jul 28, 2006)

brucemck2 said:


> bump


Audy is hammering out requested changes to the PCBs, chassis, software, and front panel user interface - all of which still need to go through final testing. We're pushing hard for a fully functional proto by CES, but we can't promise anything at this point.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

> Allow us to package your SVS sub with 6 of our MTM speakers (originally done as affordable center channels) and you'll have an easy time telling friends you spent twice as much (according to the thousands flowing through our exhibit, they'll believe you).


What are the MTM speakers?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Mid-Tweeter-Mid ... these are the center speaker of the SBS-01 package. Selling now as the SCS-01 for LCR and surround.


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Ahh, I see. Question. Is there a diiference between the center that comes with the SBS 5.0 set and the center of the SCS 5.0 set? I read somewhere that they rearranged the tweeters and wondering if the centers got it too and if it makes a difference.


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I don't think there is any difference... just turned up on end. Someone correct me if I'm wrong, but I'm pretty sure I'm right about this. IIRC... someone kinda stumbled upon this setup and found it amazing.


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

The center is identical.

The tweeter's alignment is altered on the mains so the L and R are symmetrical when standing on end.

-Robb


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

Sonnie said:


> IIRC... someone kinda stumbled upon this setup and found it amazing.


Do you mean the center being used as mains? Anyone have the SCS system that can compare it to the SBS? Interested to hear what kind of upgrade this would be.


----------



## mike c (Apr 25, 2006)

are they pushing through with the dual driver pb13 ultra?
good luck with that. if you compare the size and weight difference of the single plus and plus/2 and then add the extra driver volume and weight ... you're looking at one massive sub.

then it's also been established that dual pluses will beat a plus/2 anyday both in output and extension. (co-located, not talking about the benefits of a flatter FR)

buuuut, looks like people nowadays don't care about size anyway. plus if they price it in between a single pb13 and dual pb13's ... i guess, it'd sell like hotcakes as well.


----------



## OvalNut (Jul 18, 2006)

I think that they made the PB13 readily stackable for the reason that the combined enclosure volume of 2 singles will yield better performance than the probably somewhat smaller enclosure of a dual driver sub. And, 2 PB13's is within the budget tolerance for most people who might consider a 2 driver version anyway.

Add into that the nearly prohibitive shipping costs of a single sub that big, and I don't see why SVS would produce a dual Ultra 13.


... my $0.02


Tim
:drive:


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

coffeeman said:


> Do you mean the center being used as mains? Anyone have the SCS system that can compare it to the SBS? Interested to hear what kind of upgrade this would be.


My office system is the SVS SBS, and I heard the SCS system extensively while helping them out at CES. IMO, anyone with the space and the extra funds would be well served with the SCS over the SBS.

I think someone just realized one day the center in their system is so good that it made perfect sense to flip it on its side and use it as a main speaker.

-Robb


----------



## coffeeman (Oct 4, 2007)

robbroy said:


> My office system is the SVS SBS, and I heard the SCS system extensively while helping them out at CES. IMO, anyone with the space and the extra funds would be well served with the SCS over the SBS.
> 
> I think someone just realized one day the center in their system is so good that it made perfect sense to flip it on its side and use it as a main speaker.
> 
> -Robb


Thanks for the reply Robb


----------



## robbroy (Oct 19, 2006)

You're very welcome. I'm obviously a bit biased as I sometimes work with SVS, and own the SBS system, but I can't think of any speakers I've heard in this price range that compare to the SBS or SCS systems (and the SCS are worth every penny of the upgrade).

-Robb


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Those SBS-01's have been my favorites up until I got my Martin Logan's, which retail new for 8-9 times as much. Of course I didn't pay that for them because I got them used. SVS has a will winner in their SBS speakers thus far... and I've heard nothing but good about the SCS speakers.


----------



## Captain Crunch (Apr 2, 2007)

I have a SVS SCS-01 5.1 system with a 20-39 PCI and cant say enough about it........
As others have said if you can afford it .(*there not much mor*e) go for the scs over the sbs........at least up front.......L.R.C. anyway.
These things will sound great and go LOUD:hail: Trust me your ears will start bleeding before the speakers start to falter. Pair this with a nice svs sub and you will never look back.
Unless of course you can convince Sonnie to trade for his martin logans........raying:
*
SCS-01's up front *


----------



## drdoan (Aug 30, 2006)

Jeff, nice set up! I have to agree with you about the SVS's. They are as neutral as any speaker I have had in my HT room. Dennis


----------



## suniil (Jul 24, 2006)

Upgrade temptations!



Ron Stimpson said:


> Details regarding dual driver PB13-Ultra/2 subs will be announced later in the year, get ready for some truly special amps on those.


----------



## brucemck2 (Apr 10, 2007)

Audyssey update?


----------

